# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Mérida Master. 17-20 Marzo de 2011

## F. Lázaro

MASTER MERIDA

Extremadura se ha convertido en un referente internacional de la pesca en todas sus modalidades, no sólo por la belleza de sus escenarios y la variedad de espacies que habitan en los mismos, sino por la afición a este deporte de muchos pescadores que nos visitan de todas las partes del mundo a lo largo del año. Entre los escenarios de pesca de los que dispone Extremadura, uno de los protagonistas el año pasado fue Mérida.

“El encuentro”

Tras el paso por Mérida en el último año de eventos como el mundial de pesca de agua dulce, la copa Sensas, la copa Colmic, la copa Milo, sin olvidar a nuestras sociedades de pesca extremeñas que eligieron el río Guadiana para sus concursos, se empieza a fraguar desde hace meses la celebración de un gran encuentro europeo de pescadores. Si bien es cierto, que el  germen  de un evento similar se puso en marcha hace años en otra comunidad,  de la mano de Milo Colombo, Romera Peca  y las empresas y sociedades locales.

El 2010 ha sido el año de nuestro río Guadiana, el año en el que la mayoría de los pescadores que pasaron por este singular enclave nos trasmitieron que volverían en cuanto tuvieran en sus manos otra gran oportunidad, otro gran evento, otro gran encuentro. Y ya está aquí. Bienvenido al primer MASTER MERIDA a su paso por el río Guadiana, que celebraremos del 17 al 20 de Marzo. Cuatro días en los que  de nuevo nos encontraremos los amigos/as de las diferentes marcas, rivales en el río pero amigos fuera de él. Vamos a competir, pero también vamos a compartir nuestras experiencias  desde la tolerancia y el respeto que nos tenemos todos, y queremos que este encuentro nos sirva como punto de partida a un año largo de competiciones.

Fuente: www.meridamaster.com

En la competición participan pescadores de Inglaterra, Alemania, Portugal, Italia, y por supuesto, España.

A ver si se la lleva alguno de nuestros compatriotas  :Smile: 

Mañana y pasado, me acercaré a ver la competición, charlar con amigos y conocidos del mundo de la pesca, pasar un rato agradable, y por supuesto, os traeré fotos, muchas fotos  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Para más información, en la web www.meridamaster.com, existe toda la información de la competición, zonas, resultados, participantes, etc.

----------


## santy

¡¡¡¡Esas fotos!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tomás Romera, se ha quedado a las puertas  :Frown: 

Pese a que ha sido el que más peso total ha obtenido con 65.800 Kg, en la última manga del Mérida Máster hizo 5º con 20.280 Kg, mientras que el inglés Brad Titmas hizo 4º con 21.980 Kg, lo que le sirvió para alzarle con la victoria por delante de Tomás por puntuación, qué pena  :Frown: 

Aun así, un apasionante torneo el que hemos disfrutado, con la emoción hasta el último segundo de que uno de los nuestros se alzara con la victoria, pero no pudo ser, otra vez será  :Smile: 

Aquí está la clasificación final: http://www.meridamaster.com/images/s...cion_Final.pdf

Y aquí os dejo los enlaces a 3 vídeos resumen del Mérida Máster:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir7eOox6nCM]*Mérida Máster - Día 1*[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aJ-Nzc9V34&feature=related]*Mérida Máster - Día 2*[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwhMwK6FHH0&feature=related]*Mérida Máster - Día 3*[/ame]

Cuando descargue las fotos de la cámara, las iré subiendo  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Buena cobertura del Mérida Master de éstos días pasados... Habrás disfrutado y los concursantes también ya que el tiempo ha sido espléndido... Un saludo y gracias por hablarnos de la pesca en tu extremadura...
Lo que dice Santy... fotos y más fotos para el foro!!!

----------


## santy

Da gusto ver a esta gente manejar las enchufables, y los equipazos que se utilizan a ese nivel, además se han visto algunas piezas bastante buenas, sobre todo el barbo del segundo día.
Una lástima lo del español.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------

